# Small log mill



## Adkpk (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry no pics of it in action. I was to busy to stop to take pics. But I got it set up and managed a few cedar boards.


----------



## stipes (Nov 30, 2009)

*Nice boards!!!*

Im wonderin what kinda a guide your using....I'm wantin to build me a small log mill when I can get me some angle iron,,and I have the roller bearings to run on a alum. ladder...Just have to build the carriage now...


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 30, 2009)

stipes said:


> Im wonderin what kinda a guide your using....



Granberg small log mill. 

What I need is better dogs. I am using some sharpened 12" spikes for now coming up out of that lower board. It works but I'd like to have something adjustable.


----------



## BobL (Nov 30, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Granberg small log mill.
> 
> What I need is better dogs. I am using some sharpened 12" spikes for now coming up out of that lower board. It works but I'd like to have something adjustable.



Here's mine that I made for my small milling rig;

This was just demoing they could hold very awkward shapes.





The dogs can be positioned higher-lower, wider-closer, etc as required





Here was a trial run on my small milling rig.





Since I hardly ever use the small milling rig I've been thinking about taking the dogs off and using them on a bigger setup for that last slab on bigger logs.

One improvement I know I need to make is to make the tips dual point so they don't rock. That will be dead easy as the tips are replacable. Also I'm thinking of making them in brass or hard ally ?


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are some serious dogs. Thanks, Bob


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like you need something akin to a bench dog / tail vise combination on a workbench, where you have a number of holes in the bench to place stops to support one end of the piece, and then a screw vise at the other end to put pressure on the piece to hold it against the dog. If adapted with some metal spikes or teeth, I think something like this could secure a log quite well.


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 14, 2009)

Action! Really like to have some nice dogs on this puppy to complete it. 






All I really want to accomplish is to get an easy first slice in order to start the production. On small logs this method is much easier. 






I'm going to use the cedar to shingle a large arbor I made. With the scraps I'll fix up the gf's closet shelves.


----------

